# Questions on fostering



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rocky said:


> I would love to have another golden. Not sure if I want another puppy or older dog. But, hubby is not sold on the idea. His idea was that maybe we could foster, so we are not always having two dogs in the house. And to see if we could handle two dogs and to see how Rocky would do with another dog in the house. My questions:
> -Rocky is very timid of other dogs, do you think this would be a good idea?
> -Would a rescue let me foster with young kids (ages 6,3,2)?
> -Is it harder or easier with more than one dog? Hubby says "why do you want another dog that will be chewing on everything?" I said "They will have each other to play with and won't chew as much" Not sure if that is true or not, but it seemed to pacify him-lol.
> ...


Each rescue is different...... as for kids......we dont let families with kids under the age of 5 foster, doesnt mean there isnt one out there that would...I find it easier with 2 dogs, it is alittle more work , but if your going to do it for 1 dog whats one more. I think it would help Rocky being around another dog... each rescue is different when it comes to fostering.... Mine supplies all the food , vet care, crates, etc. We are required to take them to adoption day each week...We answer all e-mail and call about the dog we are fostering. We do pick the dog that we think is best suitable to get along with our dogs.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Each rescue is different...... as for kids......we dont let families with kids under the age of 5 foster, doesnt mean there isnt one out there that would...I find it easier with 2 dogs, it is alittle more work , but if your going to do it for 1 dog whats one more. I think it would help Rocky being around another dog... each rescue is different when it comes to fostering.... Mine supplies all the food , vet care, crates, etc. We are required to take them to adoption day each week...We answer all e-mail and call about the dog we are fostering. We do pick the dog that we think is best suitable to get along with our dogs.


Thanks Maggie's mom, I appreciate your input and response.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations! You are on your way to doing some rewarding work.

Maggie's Mom is right about how some groups won't allow familes with young children to foster. But the best thing to do is find the local groups that interest you, read about their fostering policies, and go to their adoption events, if they have any. That way, you can meet the directors and volunteers and get a feel for how each group works.

I've found that two dogs are not much more challenging than one. And at our house, we always hold the third spot open for a foster dog. For the first couple of years that we fostered, it was tough at times because we didn't (and still don't) have a fenced yard. This meant that I was leashwalking three dogs every time we went outside.

But now that Dottie and Barrington are reliable offleash, they are fine to go out with me and the leashed foster dog. In fact, I lean heavily on Dottie and Barrington to help me teach the foster about our house rules. Their help really accelerates the process of teaching the basics.

Rocky is doing great, and he is on is way to becoming that well-socialized, obedient Golden that everyone covets. And fostering will be good for him. However, it seems like you'd have a better experience if you wait a little while longer until Rocky is really dialed-in. This way, he'll be helping you teach the foster dog, and that sort of teaching is a real responsibility of fostering. It's great for Rocky to have a play buddy, and it will be good for the foster to have Rocky, but I'd wait till Rocky is a little older before bringing in a foster dog. 

Often the foster dog will be a young adult (six to 12 months old) who has never been in a house, never been in a car, never had any positive interaction with humans. It is always amazing to see how quickly these dogs can adapt to a loving environment, but those first couple of days can be difficult at times. I'd want my Rocky to be old enough to have confidence when the foster dog comes in; I'd want Rocky to key off me and help me work with the foster dog.

This is just my opinion of how I'd approach it, and if you decide to go ahead now with fostering, that's great, because you'll be saving a life, and everything will work out the way it's supposed to. I don't think that any two people approach foster care exactly the same way.

Most groups emphasize that fostering is not a "trial run" program for people to try out a potential dog for adoption. Generally, groups depend on their foster homes to be ready and willing to part with the foster dog when the right family comes along. This is not always easy to do; you'll have a foster dog for a significant amount of time, anywhere from two weeks to two or three months. You'll develop a strong bond. But somehow, you've gotta remember why you have the foster dog. You help the dog, place him with his forever family, recover, and then help another dog.

One thing I would ask about before signing any kind of foster application: How often am I expected to have a foster dog? Some programs are like subscription services, in which you get your next foster dog almost immediately after you place your current one. While I understand that the groups are slammed and overwhelmed, this subscription-type of plan is a quick way to burn out the volunteers. It might work for some people, but it definitely does not work for me. Fostering is intense; it's an emotional rollercoaster ride that is _well worth _taking. But for me, it is important to have time between dogs, and I must define that period of time.

These are juust a few thoughts. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow Jeff! You are a wealth of information.
You are right that I should wait until Rocky is older. I should probably wait until he is fully trained. I would hate for him to pick up on any more bad habits-lol. He has enough of his own
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I too might wait- if you want another dog of your own, consider adopting a rescue has already been fostered, or purchasing another puppy. After that, think about fostering. Another way is to offer to only foster seniors. They're the BEST


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Are dogs evaluated before being placed in foster homes? The idea of fostering interests me, but with children in the house (ages 8 and 12) I'd be concerned about bringing home a biter or a dominant/aggressive dog. Or one with major problems that I don't have the experience to handle.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That depends- some dogs come from a shelter and go straight to a foster home. Some spend a few days in limbo. Some come directly from a wonderful home and are in rescue because their owner died or something.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW, here are some ways you can help without fostering:

Visit shelter Goldens to see if they're really Goldens
Donate time- sit at booths, educate!
Transport dogs in your car to foster homes or vet visits
Do home visits for adopters
Process applications or offer to help update the rescue's website
Donate money, or a painting, or any item to raise money for rescue
Print up information about rescue Goldens- MANY people are shocked that "purebred dogs" end up in rescue, and educate everyone you know!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> BTW, here are some ways you can help without fostering:
> 
> Visit shelter Goldens to see if they're really Goldens
> Donate time- sit at booths, educate!
> ...


All of these are great suggestions, and if you get involved with a group by doing any of these things, you will learn a lot about how they work. 

LaurJen asked whether the dogs are screened before going to foster homes. The groups with which I've worked have all had an "Intake Coordinator" person who evaluates dogs for the program. Some dogs don't make it into rescue, usually because of aggression issues. 

For a first-time foster home, I would expect a group to go easy and have them foster an "easy" dog. For example, our first foster dog was a five-year-old, 90-pound teddy bear of a Golden who had spent every day of his life close to the family's daughter, who was six years old at the time of the dog's surrender. Nana was a delight; he was a real shadow dog, and he was incredible with small children. And he made our first-time foster experience very easy! The only difficult part was giving him up.

So, it doesn't hurt to make it known that you want one of the less-challenging dogs as your first foster. That's what we did, and it turned out fine.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

I volunteer with a small, new-ish rescue and advocacy group that emphasises bad rep dogs. Every group is different, but we've instituted a policy that new foster homes must have AKC CGCs or better on their own dogs, and all our foster dogs are obedient on/off leash before adoption. No age limit for homes with kids. In fact, a six and four year old neighbour come over to my house to volunteer whenever they want. They are both well-trained and very reliable with the dogs. I'd suggest fostering, simply because there is SUCH a shortage and you can save so many dogs. We generally have a waiting list for adopters, and goldens are way more popular than pit bull type dogs. Our local golden rescue had a dog maul the foster mom's baby, btw, so do be aware that things like this happen. Most rescues don't emphasise training the way we do, and, no, a dog with a golden-coloured coat is no more inherently safe than a dog with a blocky head and stocky build is inherently aggressive. I love the dogs and really regret that my mom adopted her first foster dog, a golden.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

If your new to fostering-I would suggest that you a. take only opposite sex dogs (provided your dog is spayed or neutered) and b. agree to foster only owner turn ins...shelter dogs can be a handful. They need love to for sure--but until you get your feet under you and gain some confidence that could be a start.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Congratulations! You are on your way to doing some rewarding work.
> 
> Maggie's Mom is right about how some groups won't allow familes with young children to foster. But the best thing to do is find the local groups that interest you, read about their fostering policies, and go to their adoption events, if they have any. That way, you can meet the directors and volunteers and get a feel for how each group works.
> 
> ...


Great advice here--and I know only too well how important it is to set boundaries...


----------

